# [PowerShell] Prüfung ob Verzeichnis leer ist



## molse (11. Oktober 2010)

Moin, bin neu hier 

Habe begonnen, wegen einer bestimmten Aufgabenstellung, mich mit Powershell auseinanderzusetzen. 's is gwaltig! Aber es geht naturgemäß nicht so schnell wie gewünscht. Vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand mit einem Tip weiterhelfen.

Ich möchte prüfen, ob ein bestimmtes Verzeichnis leer ist, oder nicht. Wenn nicht, soll eine Aktion ausgelöst werden. Dass es mit *get-childitem* zu lösen ist, liegt auf der Hand. Vermutlich muss das aber in eine IF-Anweisung im herkömmlichen Sinne eingebettet werden, so wie diese in Prosa:

*WENN *Pfad xyz nicht leer *DANN *mach Krach  



Danke für jede gute Idee.


----------



## rd4eva (11. Oktober 2010)

Das ist genauso einfach wie man es sich vorstellt :

```
if((get-childitem C:\whatever).count -eq 0){ echo null }else{ echo "nicht null" }
```


----------



## molse (11. Oktober 2010)

Danke rd4eva, darauf lässt sich aufbauen!


----------

